# May i introduce myself



## abby (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi all,
Abby here 32 married with 2 boys all wanting a new ( warmer ) life in oz, just found this site whilst searching for more info on living in oz.
WOW im just so excited and cant wait to get there, such a shame the process is so long and difficult 
but i am determined to get there, i just need to work full time for a couple more months then i can apply for my visa.
Hurray


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Abby , welcome to a good and usefull forum , if you let your fingers do the walking , there is already lots of good and helpul advise in previous posts , just dig in and enjoy yourself . Colin


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Abby,
welcome
I know it takes ages we must be planning a year and now we are waiting on go ahead from agent to send TRA off . what Visa are you going for we are going on my husbands he is a welder to have you thought on what area you are heading to yet good luck with your visa , oh we are the same age and i have 3 boys 64 and 17 months 

Niamh




abby said:


> Hi all,
> Abby here 32 married with 2 boys all wanting a new ( warmer ) life in oz, just found this site whilst searching for more info on living in oz.
> WOW im just so excited and cant wait to get there, such a shame the process is so long and difficult
> but i am determined to get there, i just need to work full time for a couple more months then i can apply for my visa.
> Hurray


----------



## abby (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi niamh,
thanks for your reply

we will be going over on me as i am a hairdresser but i cannot start application untill march as i have been working part time for 10 years but they need you to have done more than 20 hours a week so i have put my hours up now and need to have worked them before i can apply. ( all very technical )
Im determined to get there though.
We want to go to brisbane as my husband knows someone over there in real estate who can give him a job.
where do you want to go ?

Abby


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

abby said:


> Hi niamh,
> thanks for your reply
> 
> we will be going over on me as i am a hairdresser but i cannot start application untill march as i have been working part time for 10 years but they need you to have done more than 20 hours a week so i have put my hours up now and need to have worked them before i can apply. ( all very technical )
> ...


Hi
We are heading to Brisbane as well my husband is a welder and his best friend lives there and they will be working together when we move over. were about in Brisbane are you heading we will be up on the sunshine coast. hairdressing a good trade to have very highly sought after over in OZ apparently its hard to get good hairdressers and Beauty therapist (thats what I do) in Australia. pity they wont take the amount of years you have worked in to consideration instead of the hours per week. how long will it be before you can apply, did you talk to any agents yet. were are you living now there is an expo in Dublin this month and i know there is one in London in November as well as other locations around england have you been to one they are very good .you can find out lots at them.

the waiting to do any thing is such a pain isn't it


----------



## abby (Sep 28, 2007)

hi,
may check out one of those thanks.
not sure where in brisbane we are going. an old friend of my husbands dad has offered us his granny annex till we are on our feet then i think we are looking at going to the same area as you.
we now live near andover in hampshire . you ?.
are you going to do a bit of beauty therepy when you get out there ?
we dont have an agent yet . any recommendations ?

abby


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

abby said:


> hi,
> may check out one of those thanks.
> not sure where in brisbane we are going. an old friend of my husbands dad has offered us his granny annex till we are on our feet then i think we are looking at going to the same area as you.
> we now live near andover in hampshire . you ?.
> ...


Hi Abby
That would be a good start for you give you a base while you look for something bigger and hopefully save you some money as well, I am living just out side Dublin , yep i think i will there seems to be a high demand but i think i rather be my own boss and work from home or in a few years have my own salon. all depends on how we a re doing.

we spoke with gomatilda Go Matilda - Your Gateway to Australia - Visa, Tax and Financial Planning for Australia - 5k they were very nice and work out the payments in stages we found a guy in cork who is registered but only looks after a small few his web address is oz-visas.com have a look at Australian Immigration. Information and consultations for determining your eligibility to migrate to Australia. - 17k cat vouch for them though just make sure they are registered normally its free for a consultation and it lets you know were you stand straight away also gives you an idea how straight forward your application will be some times if it straight forward you would manage with out an agent we are only using our for the tra as after that ours is fairly straight forward. I cant rem if i mentioned this but there will be an australian expo on 
Venue Date Expo Website
Dublin, Ireland 20 - 21 October 2007 The Down Under Expo The Down Under Expo - Discover Australia and New Zealand
Manchester, England 27 -28 October Opportunities Australia Expo Opportunities Australia - EXP07
London, England 3 - 4 November 2007 Opportunities Australia Expo Opportunities Australia - EXP07 
The following expos will also be held in 2007.

Venue Date Expo Website
York, England 29 - 30 September 2007 Emigrate York Guide to Emigrating Abroad, Advice & Information on Overseas Emigration
Warwickshire, England 6 – 7 October 2007 Emigrate Coventry Guide to Emigrating Abroad, Advice & Information on Overseas Emigration

there will be lots of agents there and officials for the Australian government banks and all that well worth a visit
well im writing an essay here so ill stop let me know how you get on with finding an agent
Niamh


----------



## abby (Sep 28, 2007)

so was that £5,000.
i was told £2,000. maybe that was per person ??
Maybe we will have to sell our hose at that rate !


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

*hi there abby!*



abby said:


> Hi niamh,
> thanks for your reply
> 
> we will be going over on me as i am a hairdresser but i cannot start application untill march as i have been working part time for 10 years but they need you to have done more than 20 hours a week so i have put my hours up now and need to have worked them before i can apply. ( all very technical )
> ...


how are you guys coming on, me and my husband are 31 and we live in gold coast not far from brisbane, when are you guys looking at coming out here?


----------

